# tubal ligation



## julia9723 (Apr 21, 2009)

Can you bill for a tubal ligation that was done right after the c-section if you had the times for when the tubal began? Or, would you just include the time with the c-section?


----------



## nutter98 (Apr 21, 2009)

There is an add on code 58611 for tubal ligation with c-section.


----------



## enancy79 (Apr 21, 2009)

Since there is not an anesthesia add-on code, we add the time to the c-section and bill the total time.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 21, 2009)

*tubal*

We also bill total time.


----------



## julia9723 (Apr 21, 2009)

I could use the add on code 58611, if I had my beginning and ending times.


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 21, 2009)

No, this is an instance where you have two procedures being performed during the same anesthestic episode.  In keeping with anesthesia billing guidelines you bill the highest base procedure which is the C-Section for 7 base units with total case time.  The add on code of 58611 does not have base unit value.

Julie, CPC


----------

